# ou acheter une pile carte mere Powerbook G4 15''?



## sevensha (6 Juillet 2009)

Bonjour,

Sauriez-vous où je peux acheter une pile pour carte mere Powerbook G4 15'' livrable en france ?

D'avance, un grand merci


----------



## ben206stras (7 Juillet 2009)

En regardant sur internet, tu pourras trouver ton bonheur... 
Tu en trouveras certainement aussi sur des ites de ventes aux enchères.


----------



## Jourdain (8 Juillet 2009)

Bonjour, 

J'ai fait changer la carte-mère de mon Powerbook G4 par Bricomac . Une carte mère d'occase garantie 3 mois. Elle a été remplacée il y a 8 mois et tout va bien. 

Je leur ai envoyé mon ordi à Nice parce que la main d'uvre est beaucoup moins chère qu'à Paris. Je les ai trouvé très bien : sérieux et sympas


----------

